# Freezing Flounder Suggestions Please



## TimeOut55 (Aug 10, 2007)

I've caught some nice flounder over the last week and want to be able to prepare these when my son and daughter come home from college over the holidays. Any suggestion on the best way to freeze whole flounders to keep them as tasty as possible. Any tricks on unfreezing them as well would be appreciated.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Vaccum seal them.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> Vaccum seal them.


x2... Or better yet, take em fishing and catch some more...


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

I head and gut mine, then freeze whole in vacuum bags, seems to work pretty dang good...


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*If you want "Fresh Fish", do this:*

Gut and gill the fish. Don't scale them. Make some saltwater Brine using sea salt.

Chill the Brine down to about 40 Deg. F. Soak the fish in the Brine for 10-15 minutes. Remove the fish from the Brine, and dry the fish with paper towels.

Either Vaccum Seal, or wrap the fish in heavy Saran Wrap. Then put the fish in the freezer. When it's time to cook,thaw the fish while they are still wrapped by running cold water over them. Scale the fish, then season and cook.

When thawing any seafood, always thaw in cold water.

Also, if you have fish filet's always soak them in club soda before cooking. The effervescent effect removes impurities,which you will see by the color and particles in the foam.

Never use garlic salt when cooking seafood. The garlic salt will burn before it's properly cooked.

If you want to fillet a whole flounder while keeping the fish intact. Use a long fillet knife, and run the knife along the top and bottom of the center bone. Then with kitchen shears, cut the bones along the outer edge of the fish. When all the bone's are cut, put your palm on the tail, and and lift the fish until it's bent at a 90 deg. angle. Lay the fish flat, grab the center bone, and pull it out. This makes the fish into a pocket where you can add stuffing.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*MISSING SOMETHING?*



jabx1962 said:


> Gut and gill the fish. Don't scale them. Make some saltwater Brine using sea salt.
> 
> Chill the Brine down to about 40 Deg. F. Soak the fish in the Brine for 10-15 minutes. Remove the fish from the Brine, and dry the fish with paper towels.
> 
> ...


 When do you scale them????????? Not trying to be funny why not scale? The club soda sounds interesting.THANKS CVA34


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Like the others have said, head and gut then vacuum seal. 

A day and a half before you are wanting to cook them, put them in the fridge to thaw out slowly. My experience is thawing on the counter or with water makes the meat soft or grainy.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> . Then put the fish in the freezer. When it's time to cook,thaw the fish while they are still wrapped by running cold water over them. Scale the fish, then season and cook.
> 
> When thawing any seafood, always thaw in cold water.
> 
> ...





cva34 said:


> When do you scale them????????? Not trying to be funny why not scale? The club soda sounds interesting.THANKS CVA34


Highlighted in RED Bro. The Club Soda will make the fish taste like you just caught it. Removes all impurities. Another thing...if you are frying the fish, use Lard instead of Oil.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> Highlighted in RED Bro. The Club Soda will make the fish taste like you just caught it. Removes all impurities. Another thing...if you are frying the fish, use Lard instead of Oil.


Hey Jeff, Any houses for $ale around you ? I want to become your neighbor ..LOL

A wealth of knowledge and looks like he knows how to catch n cook a few..

Peace:cheers:


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

You can be my neighbor anytime. We probably would lose our jobs to the Feech though. You gotta remember, I had 4 seafood restaurants, and learned alot from the Creole Cooks that worked the majic in the kitchen.

My momma had a few tricks too....http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/****.gif


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Aggie Chris said:


> Like the others have said, head and gut then vacuum seal.
> 
> A day and a half before you are wanting to cook them, put them in the fridge to thaw out slowly. My experience is thawing on the counter or with water makes the meat soft or grainy.


The trick is to Brine the fish. I agree that if you don't brine the fish, then the texture is mushy.

You should never thaw fish at room temperature.


----------

